# My first container pond



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I've just finished setting up my very first container pond. It's around 20 gallons with the following plants:

Lysimacha nummulaira aurea (gold moneywort)
Chondropetalum tectorum (small cape rush)
Hydrocleys nymohoides (water poppy)
Elodea

I've made my own sponge filter by attaching a sponge pre filter to a small water pump (hope that works). Today I added 6 white cloud minnows (gold).

Hopefully I've got everything right and it all lives! It's spring here right now, the water is sitting at 19 degrees Celsius. I figure if I have to I'll bring the minnows inside in winter. 

What do y'all think?


















A little hard to see but this is the filter:









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Forgot to add that I also got a freshwater mussel. This morning I could only see one fish, hopefully the others were just hiding and weren't eaten by anything!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

